# Interesting Terminal board



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I came across an interesting way to make
the many electrical connections on layouts.

https://www.instructables.com/id/Insulation-Displacement-Screw-Terminals/

Don


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

That is interesting! An easy to make terminal board with an easy adjustable width.


----------

